# need help with decoy spread



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm going out to NDSU next fall for school and am really getting in to waterfowling (used to be mainly big game). But anyway, as of right now I have a dozen honker bigfoots, 15 honker shells, and 6 dozen snow shells. My dilema is that in a couple months decoys might start going on sale and I'm not quite sure how to spend my limited money. I would really like to get another 2 dozen foots, maybe more, but I would also really like to get a adequate spread for decoying snows. Should I just get a honker spread or get some more snow decoys as well. I'm just wondering if all be spending most of my time after honkers, maybe focus on that first (how long are huntable numbers of snows in ND as apposed to honkers?). I'm planning on buying good decoys not cheap ones, cause all eventually end up getting good ones anyway. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I also like to comment on landowners in North Dakotah. They talk about minnesota nice but man thats nothin compared to the people out there. I was absolutely blown away by how nice and helpful they were on our spring trip this year, one farmer even gave us his cell number for us to call him when he wasn't home, they were just unreal! can't wait for college this fall!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would focus on one spread at a time. Sounds like you have the groundwork laid for a good honker spread. There is more opportunity in Nodak for hunting Canadas. Four months in some years . I would spend your money there first. You can always build up your snow spread by making windsocks in the off season.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

More bigfoots, get a spread of northwinds or Silos from Chris in the Nodak Store, get some duck decoys (field type) The Store here has everything you will need from blinds to calls and videos. Checkout the photo albums and you will see many decoy spreads and the mix. Just remember "you gotta set up where they want to be" find the "X" and have fun.

Welcome to ND!
Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Get yourself a couple of friends that have a bunch of bigfoots and or GHG full bodies then you won't have to buy any.

Bigfoots are the most durable that I've seen. I'd say 3 dozen will decoy most of the hinkers and ducks you'll ever need.

Northwinds and or texas rags work good for snows and are pretty cheap. I've used texas rags for years and they bring in a bunch of mallards and snows every time used.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

If I were you I would get the honkers first. I live in Fargo and you will have a lot more oppurtunities to hunt honkers as opposed to snows. Hell I hunted them until almost the middle of december. We have pretty good success with just a couple dozen fullbodies a flag and a couple of flyers. Make sure that you take care of the school first so later in life you will be able to really afford all the decoys you want. I know for a fact that my spread, gun, and everything else got a hell of a lot better when I started cashing the paychecks my degree got me. (And please nobody get ****** cause I said that, I know there are a lot of people who make more than I do and they don't have a degree) Good luck in college welcome to ND and good hunting this fall.


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, I know I'm going to have to really watch it making sure I get in time to study, especially for mechanical engineering, that calc is gonna suck, maybe I could bring books out in the blind or something  I'm just hoping I end up getting a 3 day weekend or something. Thanks again for all the advice, definately going for more bigfoots, wonder how many I can fit in the dorm room :lol:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I go to school down at SDSU I am going for Civil Engineering. yes Calc sucks but that is just the start of the fun stuff. ONe tip is to not over load your self, especily ing the fall. my fall schule is about 13 creits and have two morings to hunt and evry night to scout or hunt. But decoy wise i would go with foots they are great. but also do not limit out Higdon Motoin shells. I mixe two dozen with a bout nine dozen foots and the gees eat then up. need motion


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wait until dfe(differential equations) right green head. Now that was a tough one. I thought that was even worse than multivariat calculus. Kid if you need someone too hunt with this fall in fargo you can send me a PM.


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys, just got my practice AP calc test back and I think I'll probably be able to test out and get credits for calc 1, should save some money. Green head my dad has a degree in civil engineering, thats where I got the desire to go into engineering. Fox all definately do that, can't wait to get out there, I plan on having about 4 doz bigfoots and some shells, I'm making my blind in the metal shop at school, copying a friends finisher, and than sewing together a camo cover, that'll save me bout 250 bucks, hopefully it'll turn out  thanks again for all ur advice you guys are awesome. :beer:


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would consider green head gear full body decoys or the foot. I have GHG and they are the most realistic decoy out there but foots are more durable, a little easier to set up but weight more to. All that matters is that the geese come in. Just experiment a little


----------

